#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  can u help me in PDMS sofware

## Haiqal Walker

can PDMS version 12 install in window 7...
before this i using PDMS 11.6 sp3
can u help me intal PDMS for window 7...


thank you..!!See More: can u help me in PDMS sofware

----------


## gsplanji

hi, first u know one ting, tat win7 is a home os its not a commersial one,our all engg aplication not support win7,main reason is win7 not support database archi!!!!;; ok if any engg application installed win7 its will not work fully .winxp is best to all

----------


## techeng

Hi
Brother 

could you help me in sending me the PDMS Software , manual , tutotrial , i would highly appreciate that , i have been looking for it from long time

my email engrfraz@yahoo.com







> can PDMS version 12 install in window 7...
> before this i using PDMS 11.6 sp3
> can u help me intal PDMS for window 7...
> thank you..!!

----------


## techeng

hi

Haiqal 

could you send me the PDMS on my email engrfraz@yahoo.com i am looking for this


regards

Techeng

----------


## trimonline

hi there..i will tell you a bit with ,,this,,

Every version PDMS in 12 ..you can install it in win7 32bit, and there is no problem,, but outdate version or below 12,, unfortunately can't works in win7.. how to install it,,

you just run setup from CDroom driver,,and follow the step, if crak follow the instruction crak carefully,,

wish this help..

----------


## techeng

HI

But where is the soft ware to insatll could you send it to me.


QUOTE=trimonline;183815]hi there..i will tell you a bit with ,,this,,

Every version PDMS in 12 ..you can install it in win7 32bit, and there is no problem,, but outdate version or below 12,, unfortunately can't works in win7.. how to install it,,

you just run setup from CDroom driver,,and follow the step, if crak follow the instruction crak carefully,,

wish this help..[/QUOTE]

----------


## dhaval_power123

I cant install correctly PDMS 12 sp6 in window 7.
i dont know what is the problem ----- or window 7 itself?
please anyone help me to find out problem?
how am i run PDMS sp6 run in to the window 7?

Thanks in advance

----------


## gsaralji

> I cant install correctly PDMS 12 sp6 in window 7.
> i dont know what is the problem ----- or window 7 itself?
> please anyone help me to find out problem?
> how am i run PDMS sp6 run in to the window 7?
> 
> Thanks in advance




hi first what eror you got click one snap and attached here then ask your problem here
then only its possible to solve your problem, use this form correctley
i seen many people here everyone ask not workink, not working!! nobody show what is the problem?/
So, use this correctley

----------


## dhaval_power123

yes error is "PDMS Monitor has stopped working" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thanks

----------


## gsaralji

your win7 which edition (home or ultimate or ......)Professional and ultimate no need to setting for PDMS. but other edition need some setting for work PDMS

----------


## dhaval_power123

ya i have window 7 ultimate

----------


## trimonline

> yes error is "PDMS Monitor has stopped working" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> thanks



i see your problem............follow this instruction...

first => u have run the setup of PDMS 12.spxx from your CD driver..how to run it..=> find it by windows explorer go to your cdroom drive and if u have found then righ klick your mouse and run it as administrator ( run as administrator ). then follow the instruction,,if this dosn't work out, try to update your os( if u have the os originally if not dont even do this ) and if it still not work you must re-install your os then setup the PDMS,,





> ya i have window 7 ultimate



and my PDMS work with this OS,,,mine pdms12sp5

----------


## eyebro

I need help installating PDMS 12sp4. upon running, it prompted this message;


"Seurity error: No license servers are specified, please use the AVEVA Flexman Configuration tool to specify your License Server(s)." Where do i go from here??See More: can u help me in PDMS sofware

----------


## Bashiru Bd Shaibu

pls can u help me wit link to get flexman 4.1

----------

